# New Orbea Wild EMTB



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

This ebike for me checks all the boxes! 
http://https://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-the-new-orbea-wild-emtb-can-use-2-batteries.html
160/160 travel
New Bosch motor
625WH Battery
Ability to add a second battery 
Modern geo


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

No doubt, it’s pretty sweet and the add on battery is awesome but it adds $800 to a $9500 bike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I just got 1,440wh's of 2170 cell batteries, 12ah and an 18ah @ 48v for $800 and also a 52v 870wh (15ah) 2170 cell one for $600 I've had for 8 months.....batteries obviously don't have to cost as much as the manufacturers are providing them for. They work on all three of my DIY/POS bikes so there is that.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

dupe


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

I'm just curious, why it took half a decade !! for Orbea (other brands too) to create ebike with decent geometry ??? (comparing to my analog bike from 2018, which is quite similar).
Is it because ebikes were targeting (were designed for) sunday warriors before and not for racing/professionals/aggressive riders ?
and now, when ebikes started to be more popular among fast riders, it's time to make them more aggressive ?


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

Bike has 750W battery, comes in lighter than most, and has lots of nice travel...

I'm definitely going to seek this one out.
I'm liking the M-Team build.


----------

